
Show HN: Privacy Focus VPS WireGuard VPN on Immutable Servers - andreimiulescu
https://www.tunnelhero.com/
======
A2017U1
> Made wit <heart emoji> by a bunch of geeks in Melbourne, Australia

As a fellow Australian this ruined it all, the government has made it very
clear they are targeting vpn's to comply with the draconian backdoor laws. It
doesn't matter where you host it, as Australian citizens you are under that of
jail for not complying, warrant canaries are illegal. Aussie privacy focused
vpn is an oxymoron at this point.

~~~
andreimiulescu
Fortunely I’m not an Australian citizen. Also we haven’t been asked to put any
backdoors.

